# Offshore report



## Coastal fins (May 18, 2017)

Good weather seems to be hard to get with the continuous winds keeping the water sloppy. I recommend getting your forecast from multiple sources as well as check the noaa bouy the day prior and day of to get a good feel of what you'll be up against. 

Near shore- if your looking for cooler quality bottom fish this isn't the time. The larger fish are making there way into the deeper waters leaving the smaller fish to aggravate you all day. Blues, mackerel, some AJ, cobia, and trout is your best bet to target for. 

Offshore- good quality sea bass can be had at some of the closer reefs such as L, CCA, J if bottom is your game. Bonita are hanging around these closer reefs also (haven't seem them in any other areas) you'll find huge schools of spade fish that are easy to spot right under the surface and are a fun to catch and good to eat. (Comparable to triggers) fish for them like you would sheephead. Small hook with crustations freelined into the schools. King mackerel are there but not in large numbers yet from what I've heard. I'll be targeting them next week see for myself. If your able I suggest going the extra mile to the 90-100ft range for some great bottom fishing!
Load up on some cigar minnows on the way out and hang on! 

Gulf stream- plenty to be had out there and not really sure if I should include this since most who fish this already know. 

Just want to stress check the weather and never underestimate the open ocean. Proper checks is a must no matter how far out you fish. 10 miles out is just as dangerous as 100 if your not prepared. Have your float plans and required safety equipment. 

Hope this helps and if you need any additional info or questions just let me know.


----------



## Riplukelee (May 18, 2017)

Awesome report. Thanks a lot.!!!!


----------



## Heisenberg (May 19, 2017)

thanks Capt. Rod. Very informative. where out there do you usually find your cigar minnows?  around the artificial reefs or just happen upon them driving to your fishing grounds?


----------



## Coastal fins (May 19, 2017)

Cigar minnows can be found around the reefs such as CCA. Use the smallest sabiki rigs without anything on them and lightly jig them around the structure. I use a very light pole and 6oz. weight to keep the line tight so you can tell when they bite. You'll feel just a little vibration or you may not even feel them bite at all. Don't jerk and just reel at a moderate pace to keep them from coming off.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 20, 2017)

I'm headed down next weekend and hope to find some pogies.  Do you have advise on where to find them?  Are they around yet?  Also, how far out will you be targeting kings?  Thanks again!


----------



## Riplukelee (May 20, 2017)

Pogies are everywhere inshore. They were super thick out in front of cockspur island light house Tuesday. They were all over the odingsell river and green island sound on Friday.


----------



## Coastal fins (May 20, 2017)

If for some reason you can find pogies mullet are good to. Very hardy and easy to keep alive. I'll be starting around J bouy for the  kings.


----------



## bnz (May 21, 2017)

Sure hope someone can get a good weather window to get offshore.  I've been blown out every chance I've had for the past two months!


----------



## Heisenberg (May 21, 2017)

hope so. maybe i will see you out there Capt Rod. i head to J some. or R2 live bottom  or Grand Banks.


----------



## Coastal fins (May 21, 2017)

Sounds good Dustin. Let me know when your heading out and maybe we can link up.


----------



## jasper181 (May 25, 2017)

We went to the stream again last Saturday, fish are still spread out. Managed 7 dolphin, 3 were pretty nice bulls.


----------



## Coastal fins (May 25, 2017)

That's better than some of the others that have been out recently. Don't think I'll be heading out there for at least a couple weeks until these conditions get better. Probably wait for the next new moon.


----------

